# Minimum tank size for oscar



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Having a mini debate on my local fish forums...

I said the ideal minimum is a 75 for a single adult oscar; someone else said min = 90 (which IMHO is useless, since same footprint = basically the same tank for cichlids). And someone even said 180g, which IMO is enough for a pair + change (other cichlids, catfish, etc).

So.... who's right? or is everyone wrong?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

IMHO a 55g would do perfect.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

Everyone is right.
Everyone is wrong. 
LOL All of the answers are going to be different. Some people would use a bare 55g, others use a 90g+. I'd like to think 90-120 for a full grown oscar, going up to a 210g or so for a full grown breeding pair. (My O is in a 90g at about 7 inches/ 5 months old)
As long as the oscar is happy, healthy, and in clean water. Good luck on this endless debate :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

1200.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

You see everyone has there own opinion and your not going to get a right one. I'm sure you know that he can't be in a 40g Breeder so IMO go with the biggest tank you can. Hey even build an indoor pond.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Hey even build an indoor pond.


  I did!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

*TheFishGuy,* no kidding but I really was thinking about you when I posted that post! LMAO


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ha Ha! But in all seriousness I would not bat an eye at keeping a single oscar in a bare 55 for life. As a matter of fact I'm thinking of raising one of my fry in a 55 and showing it! Unfortunately I don't have a 55! LOL


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

ehh 1200 55 its all about the same :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL, no, most of my tanks are well under 100 gallons... I just find 55's to be worthless...


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

*TheFishGuy,* agree with you there.


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

Personally - 40 breeder! I find the 55's 13 inch depth to be too confining for the oscars once they reach 10 inches or so - painful to watch them try to turn around.

Upgrading from that would be a 75 (great, no more 3x week 75% water changes!).

125 would be more optimal, and to be honest, the 2 foot depth of a 180 or 240 would be even better. (recall in terms of real living space a 75 is only 1/3 bigger than a 40 breeder, and a 125 is twice the size)


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I bred a pair in a 40 breeder! LOL But my God man! That's animal cruelty!


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

opcorn: 
i called it... :lol: 
wondered how long it would take


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

For a cichlid, psh The Amazon river is a little small on their standards. Territorial little beasts. Honestly, we're never going to find that perfect fit, so I think I will go with what the fish can comfortably turn around in, and say 75 gallons. And a few 55 gallons, with a good footprint


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have kept a single O in a 55g for it's entire life thus far, he's about 3 years old and over 12". He seems to be doing fine.


----------



## IAN1077 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have 2-10 inch Albino Oscars in a 75.They're doing just fine.I've had them since they were about 2 1/2 inches.


----------

